# Kayfun And Russian Fans



## Rob Fisher (26/4/14)

A new dedicated forum for Kayfun and Russian lunatics to discuss anything and everything related to the popular RBA!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/4/14)

It took me a while to see the Kayfun Russian light after my first run in with a dickey Kayfun Lite Clone but after splashing out for a Russian Original and loving it so much I ordered a couple of Kayfun Clones to see if I was just unlucky! They are on their way... I have to say that I'm really impressed and that the device is most certainly an atomiser killer! My Nautilus's are not at all happy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (26/4/14)

Thanks for starting the thread Rob. 

And no better way to commence it than with a stunning picture of the original Russian. 

My experience with the Kayfun is with the *Kayfun 3.1 Clone* - 2 channel. I have had limited experience with it. Probably only filled it about 15 or 20 times and made about 4 or 5 coils. It's down to a 0.95 ohm microcoil with cotton. The vape is very good. Flavour is good and TH is good. I agree, way better than any small clearo.

I like my Kayfun for its good flavour and decent throat hit - and the fact it has a tank so holds a fair amount of juice.

But it does have drawbacks. It's not easy to tighten the coil on the clone's screws at all. This can take a while. The whole deck is a bit fiddly in my opinion. And it dribbles a bit out of the side juice-fill hole. So it's not a portable device for me. 

I still haven't managed to set it up to get the same level of throat hit and flavour as I get out of my simple IGO-L dripper with a simple 1.2 ohm coil.

In the flavour scoring (out of 10 - relative to each other)
- mPT2 with stock coil - 3
- mPT2 with custom 1.5 ohm micro coil/cotton - 6
- Kayfun 3.1 Clone with 0.95 ohm microcoil/cotton - 8
- IGO-L with 1.2 ohm microcoil/cotton - 10

I give the IGO-L dripper 10 because that's the best flavour I have experienced so far. The Kayfun flavour is a bit less. But it's also a bit different. Can't really explain the difference, but it feels a bit distant, hollow or "removed" . Not as direct or full as the dripper. Maybe its just my taste buds or my device. Not sure, but that's what I perceive. 

In the throat hit tables, here's how I rate them
- mPT2 with stock coil - 2
- mPT2 with custom 1.5 ohm micro coil/cotton - 4
- Kayfun 3.1 Clone with 0.95 ohm microcoil/cotton - 7
- IGO-L with 1.2 ohm microcoil/cotton - 10

As you can see, my Kayfun clone gets fairly close to the dripper on flavour but for me it's noticeably behind on throat hit. We're talking the same juices here. I have tried different coil positions (low, middle, high) and played with the wicking, but not much change. Its a good throat hit but not stonking - at least for me.

If my Kayfun clone didn't leak and have fiddly screws, I'd probably gladly trade the slight reduction in flavour and lower throat hit for the extra convenience of the tank and use it regularly - but that is not the case - so sadly for me, my Kayfun Clone is not a podium device.

Perhaps my experiences of the Original would be different... 

I suspect the Original would solve the niggly aspects like the screws and the leaking. But I wonder how it would compare on the flavour and throat hit with all else being equal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/4/14)

Brilliant review Hi Ho... I have to say my initial Kayfun Lite Plus Clone was a disaster with leaking in a big way and that's why it took me so long to get back into this option. So far my experience with the Original Russian 91 has been fantastic! But as I have learnt it is still early days and I hope it stays positive! I have ordered some clones to play with again.


----------



## Silver (26/4/14)

I am looking forward to that Rob. Not many folk that have experienced both the clone and the original


----------



## Alex (26/4/14)

Brilliant thread btw, so let me share my experience with the Kayfun. The KF 3.1 clone was my first rta, I had the same problem of trapping the wires under those posts, that @Silver mentioned, until I found that wrapping it completely around the screw head solves that problem. Besides that, other than learning the art of filling it from the top method, which takes a little practice, no other real problems to speak of.

The vapour, flavour and throat hit for me are more than adequate, I like a good TH and the KF really can does deliver. Just about everyone that has a vape on her almost passes out from the TH on my setup I could get a bigger TH on one of my drippers, the IGO-w3. But that would probably be overkill.

Compared to my preferred dripper, the Trident RDA, The flavours are slightly subdued, TH is about equal, and vapour is much less. But the Trident is designed as a cloud chaser after all.

With regard to the 4 channel Kayfun Lite Plus I own, everything applies the same as above, I have increased the airhole to 2.5mm, and removed the air control screw, to get the same draw as the Kayfun 3.1. Never have any leaking issues either. Filling from the bottom fill screw is key on the KFL , at least for me anyway, the top fill method does not work on the "lite". So keep a screwdriver handy, when refilling.

My exp overall with the "Kayfun RDA" is the following

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (26/4/14)

I think I need to bring my Kayfun clone to the Kayfun clinic for some attention
Maybe then it will behave....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (26/4/14)

Silver said:


> I think I need to bring my Kayfun clone to the Kayfun clinic for some attention
> Maybe then it will behave....



For me, having a really good airflow on the Kayfun solves any flooding issues, because it reduces the vacuum that you will get when taking one of those longer draws, as well as enhancing the flavour and the Hit of the throat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (26/4/14)

Thanks @Alex 
For me, i prefer a tighter draw. Therein could lie the problem.


----------



## BhavZ (26/4/14)

If you're gonna go with a tighter draw then a slow light drag will prevent any flooding issues.. I have noticed that each rta has its own unique draw technique depending on airflow..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Alex (26/4/14)

I just spent the last 30 minutes trying to paste the long post from http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...9240-kayfun-lite-list-problems-solutions.html, from *donnah.*

Kept getting an error, so I'm giving up and leaving the link.


----------



## Andre (26/4/14)

For me the Kayfun/Russian has never given the throat hit I get on a dripper or a Reomizer2.

Just a question - Do you want the Suywwacs thread for Kayfun/Russian/Rocket moved here as a sub-forum or leave it as a sub-forum in the Modders Paradise?


----------



## Gizmo (26/4/14)

Yes please move it here  Yay we have our own family


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/4/14)

Alex said:


> I just spent the last 30 minutes trying to paste the long post from http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...9240-kayfun-lite-list-problems-solutions.html, from *donnah.*
> 
> Kept getting an error, so I'm giving up and leaving the link.



Great find! I think I had this yesterday afternoon. 

*The problem: Burnt taste. 
*
The reason: Tails of the wick are packed too tightly in the evaporation chamber.

What happens: Too tightly packed wick may block grooves (1h) and obstruct e-liquid flow
from the tank to evaporator chamber.

What to do: Place wick properly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (30/4/14)

Alex said:


> I just spent the last 30 minutes trying to paste the long post from http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...9240-kayfun-lite-list-problems-solutions.html, from *donnah.*
> 
> Kept getting an error, so I'm giving up and leaving the link.



@Alex thanks for the link, it surely is a HUGE help

Reactions: Like 1


----------

